# yarrh there be the grate white whale yearrh



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 9, 2010)

dont know if this has be asked yet (probbably has) but 

the white humpback whale, is it albino or leucistic ? 

there was a thing in the local news papper the other day that it is apparently in the area. but the sighting is unconfermed. 

and it brought up the question. i dont remember the whales name, starts with a B, i still think that they should have named it "dick" any how albi or lucy ?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 9, 2010)

The whale is known as Migaloo. I read albino, but not 100% sure.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 9, 2010)

ahh ok ,... where the hell did i get "B" from... any how, wounder how long untill we see more white whales getting around, that is if the darn japs stop killing them. (and it happens in protected waters too!)


----------



## euphorion (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty sure he's not albino, read previously that he is not completely white but has normal coloured patches on him.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 9, 2010)

hese said to be all white, but its hard to tell what mutation, cant find a pic with a close up of his eye, but hears a nice pic of him for ya


----------



## pinkmus (Jul 9, 2010)

Partial leucistic maybe...

-Will


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 9, 2010)

hes full albino, and is said to be one of the only full albino whales in the ocean. he gets a 500m exclusion zone around him to stop people following him and annoying him.

most other white whales are leucistic as they still have some normal patches on them


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jul 9, 2010)

ahh ok so hes an albi then, 
yeah theres apparently a white orca (killer whale) getting around and a white/pied right whale was well, i know theres some pink dolphens too, any other strange coloured ocean mamals?


----------

